# مبروك عودة قناة معجزة للنايل سات بتردد جديد



## Coptic Adel (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*







مبروك رجوع القناة المسيحية معجزة للنايل سات مرة أخري

ولكن بتردد منفصل عن باقي القنوات المسيحية التي علي النايل

فهي علي التردد التالي

 10992 معدل ترميز 27500 راسى v
*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للخبر  ....* المفرح*

الرب يبارككم


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للخبر


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا عادل 

خبر جميل 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لمروركم يا اغلي اخوة

ويارب القنوات المسيحية تزيد اكتر واكتر

وتنور عيون غير المسيحين
*​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربنا يزيد ويبارك*
*وتكون سبب بركه لكثيرين*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مرسى يا عادل وجارى تعديل التردد 
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## twety (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*عقبال قناه الحياه

شكرا يا عادل لتعب محبتك 
*


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*مبروك علينا كلنا وربنا يجعلها منارة للكثيرين

وننتظر القناة صاحبة اعلي نسبة مشاهدة

+ قناة الحياة +

ربنا يساعد مسؤليها علي ايجاد حل للنزول علي النايل سات
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا ليك كوبتك

جارى البحث

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## صائد الملكوت (18 ديسمبر 2009)

عقبال باقى القنوات المسيحية


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحه انا اول ما عملت ان القنوات المسيحييه نزلت الي النايل سات فرحت لانه جو ليبرالي و مساواه بهذا الشكل

كما ان القنوات الاسلاميه مترسخه في النايل سات لتكن المسيحيه كدا

و لكن لي اعتراضين


اولا قناه ام تي ايه الاحمديه سموم فكريه للمسيحيين و المسلمين علي حد السواء دا اولا

و ثانيا انا اري ان قناه الحياه متعصبه شويه سوري في اللفظ لانها ساهمت بان اهلي يكرهوا المسيحيه اكتر معتبرين الناس دي متعصبه و بتتجني عالاسلام

لذلك موقف القناه حرج جدا من ان توضع في النايل سات لانها ستهيج الراي العام اكتر و ممكن تؤدي ل hate crimes بين الدينين

لذلك الحل قمر اطلانتيك بيرد الي في نفس مدار نايل سات

بس المشاكل هتزيد زي ما قولت

تحياتي ليكم


----------



## بنت كلوج (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا
وصول المعجزة وربنا يجعلها تقوم بالمعجزات
عقبال باقى القنوات وانتشار الحريات
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## وسيم الكسان (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مبروك علينا كلنا وربنا يجعلها منارة للكثيرين

وننتظر القناة صاحبة اعلي نسبة مشاهدة

+ قناة الحياة +

ربنا يساعد مسؤليها علي ايجاد حل للنزول علي النايل سات


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مبروك لينا كلنا
شكرا على الخبر و المجهود


----------

